# varsity shifters



## geosbike (Apr 24, 2018)

when did Schwinn move the shifters from the frame to the top of the fork on the varsitys ?


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 24, 2018)

1967 was the first model year for the stem mounted shifters. And the chain ring guard was also introduced.


----------

